# Rectangle.intersects()



## Guest (18. Jun 2007)

Hallo allerseits.

Bin gerade am eine Kollisionskontrolle am schreiben und momenta blick ich voll nicht mehr durch.
Beim Code unten teste ich mit intersects ob sich 2 Rectangle schneiden. Sowohl die auskommentierten
als auch die anderen 2 schneiden sich. 

Wieso bekomm ich nur bei den auskommentierten true???

thx


```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Rectangle;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;


public class Test {
	public static void main(String[] args){
//		final Rectangle r = new Rectangle(497,0,500,3);
//		final Rectangle r2 = new Rectangle(485,0,35,35);
		
		final Rectangle r = new Rectangle(497,0,500,3);
		final Rectangle r2 = new Rectangle(485,40,35,35);
		
		System.out.println(r);
		System.out.println(r2);
		System.out.println(r2.intersects(r));
				
		JFrame frame = new JFrame();
		JPanel panel = new JPanel(){
			public void paintComponent(Graphics g){
				g.setColor(Color.BLACK);
				g.drawRect(r.x, r.y, r.height, r.width);
				g.drawRect(r2.x, r2.y, r2.height, r2.width);	
			}
		};
		frame.getContentPane().add(panel);
		
		frame.setSize(600, 600);
		frame.setVisible(true);	
	}
}
```


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2007)

Das zweite Paar überschneidet sich nicht.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2007)

```
g.drawRect(r.x, r.y, r.height, r.width);
            g.drawRect(r2.x, r2.y, r2.height, r2.width);
```
Wie man beim Bund zu sagen pflegt:
"Ran an den Baum - Rauf auf den Baum"
Du übergibst die Parameter in der falschen Reihenfolge.


----------



## Gast (18. Jun 2007)

shame on me......thx


----------



## Wildcard (18. Jun 2007)

IntelliJ IDEA ist übrigens clever genug dir bei soetwas eine Warnung auszugeben  :wink:


----------



## Gast (18. Jun 2007)

benutze Eclipse ....muss ich mal bei gelegenheit ausprobieren...


----------

